# no audio via my audio return channel (ARC)



## notsosavvy

I have a Sony Bravia KDL-40EX400 TV and a Denon AVR-591 amp

I have HDMI high-speed with Ethernet HDMI cables 

I have turned on HDMI control for the Denon. The TV seems to see this and will turn on and off the internal speakers when I turn the amp on and off. 

The problem is I can't get any sound from the amp when watching the TV (coax cable signal) itself. 

The display on the amp reads video only TV. 

How do I get sound out of the amp? I have tried adjusting the inputs but I only find optical and coax for the digital connections or composite. 

I am getting pretty frustrated with this, so I would appreciate any help.


----------



## mechman

How is your cable box hooked up? Is it via coax cable? Can't you hook it up via hdmi thru the Denon?


----------



## Infrasonic

I found this online for the TV, give it a try connected to the HDMI 1 port:

"When connecting a digital audio system that is compatible with Audio Return Channel (ARC) technology, connect to HDMI IN 1 with an HDMI cable. If connecting a system that is incompatible with “Control for HDMI” or Audio Return Channel, an additional audio connection via DIGITAL AUDIO OUT (OPTICAL) is necessary."

You also may have to change the "HDMI Control" to "ON" (page 48 of the manual) for the Denon.


----------



## notsosavvy

I don't have a cable box, even if I did i am pretty sure it wouldn't have HDMI connections because my cable company is small and outdated. 

I am connected to the HDMI 1 connection 

HDMI controll is on 

The HDMI connection is established I can power on and off the TV and AMP from either remote. I am not getting sound out the AMP. 

I have also turned both of them off to make sure the HDMI got a "handshake"


----------



## Infrasonic

The quote I posted above may not have been for the right Sony model that you have. I just looked through the manual for your model and I wasn't able to find any reference to it supporting ARC. It looks like you may have to run a digital audio cable 'out' from the TV to your Denon to get sound from your OTA antenna.


----------



## mechman

Sony link to your particular situation. Either composite or digital out (as Infrasonic suggests) to the receiver.


----------



## notsosavvy

I must say not the answer I was hoping for, but one i was prepared for. thanks for the assistance folks.


----------



## newstarter

I have the same problem and its eating my mind for last three days.
Receiver: Denon AVR-X1100W, TV: Sony KDL47W800A, HDMI Cable: Belkin Advanced Series High Speed 3D ARC compatible

I connected Denon with Sony through HDMI and selected relevant settings in both exactly following manuals. Everything worked fine. I was able to use TV remote to control Denon and also the sound was coming through Denon totally fine.

Then suddenly sound stopped coming from receiver. I can still control receiver using tv remote but sound won't work. I checked all the setting again and again, checked cables and everything else. But it doesn't work. :crying::dontknow:

What could be the problem and I know this is old thread but if the original poster could help on how you fixed your problem, it would be great.

Thanks all 

(I'm using optical cable for sound right now but it would be ideal to use HDMI to reduce two remote to one.)


----------



## Infrasonic

It's possible that the Input Mode was changed, see the link below

http://manuals.denon.com/AVRX1100W/NA/EN/GFNFSYipessqvi.php


----------

